# research chems banned



## tjsulli (Oct 20, 2011)

BANNED RESEARCH CHEMS LINK


----------



## brundel (Oct 20, 2011)

Glad I have a good connect


----------



## gamma (Oct 20, 2011)

damn for real !!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2011)

They said the same with PHs and DSs ....


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 20, 2011)

that sucks


----------



## colochine (Oct 20, 2011)

Just saw precision peptide has all of theirs up still. Don't know much about them though.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2011)

And they're blaming this on Anthony Roberts?


----------



## gamma (Oct 20, 2011)

on-line rumors will run wild with this now , kinda like those exotic animals in ohio


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 20, 2011)

So if this is true....this thread will be about 50+ pages by tomorrow morning.


----------



## littlekev (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't view the link whats banned?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 20, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Can't view the link whats banned?



http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...forum/79282-peptide-research-chem-update.html


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Oct 20, 2011)

if its not legit, why is EP out of everything?


----------



## littlekev (Oct 20, 2011)

ep doesn't show their out of everything?


----------



## littlekev (Oct 20, 2011)

FUCK FUCK FUCK! EP gone as a sponsor it must be true


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Oct 20, 2011)

littlekev said:


> ep doesn't show their out of everything?



on peptides they are out of 13 of the 17 peptides, iv never seen that before


----------



## littlekev (Oct 20, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> on peptides they are out of 13 of the 17 peptides, iv never seen that before



I would fullfill my research needs! The bro's sleeping are not gonna be happy!
many sites no longer have their research chems, i hope this blows over!


----------



## TwisT (Oct 20, 2011)

We are still running, just pulling advertisements from bodybuilding boards because some bodybuilders were using our *research* products to gain muscle. We are not going anywhere though. Just pulling some products and advertising for the time being.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 21, 2011)

All this because of anthony roberts? Wtf. You have got to be joking. Fucking twit.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 21, 2011)

Fucking cunt.


----------



## booze (Oct 21, 2011)

this is not good news. keep us posted @twist!


----------



## ajsalida (Oct 21, 2011)

I read the link at pro muscle, I don't see anything but a lawsuit (ie civil).  Where is the actual ban from FDA/DEA or whatever?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 21, 2011)

Give it time. If "they" get pushed enough and feel like this is a problem that could "harm the children" then the hammer will probably be dropped....be safe....


----------



## bdeljoose (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish ther was a heads up on this. I would have  loadedup on my supplies. Whats next, syringes?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Oct 21, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> if its not legit, why is EP out of everything?




Because our peps are out of stock...take it with a grain of salt. We arent going anywhere. And we will still carry all of our product line Weve just decided not to advertise any longer. An email will be sent out today.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks EP. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

wow are you fucking serious. i went to ask a question in the EP section the other day it was gone i was like wtf now i see this and check their website and their out of fuckin like everything i dont even wanna look anywhere else!!! this is fucking horse shit. 3 days after i start my rats on their first cycle theirs no more research chems! wtf!  i guess i better stock up on powdrers and learn how to make the shit i want myself or im fucked. this is the worst right when i thought my day couldnt get worse


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> wow are you fucking serious. i went to ask a question in the EP section the other day it was gone i was like wtf now i see this and check their website and their out of fuckin like everything i dont even wanna look anywhere else!!! this is fucking horse shit. 3 days after i start my rats on their first cycle theirs no more research chems! wtf! i guess i better stock up on powdrers and learn how to make the shit i want myself or im fucked. this is the worst right when i thought my day couldnt get worse


 

EDIT:^ EP is out of stock becuase of a switch from international to US domestic. their prices will stay the same except for one product will go up a bit. theyll still be around as im sure so will others they are just not posting in BB sites becuase of the abuse the research chems get. their made for research on BB so it looks like theirs some umbrellas out in this rain


----------



## GXR64 (Oct 21, 2011)

These products are not banned its just a certain person filing a civil lawsuit trying to make a buck off the industry that supported his ass for so long.


----------



## ajsalida (Oct 21, 2011)

Well something is weird, no reason to pull RC's off a website (and leave peptides on) if they aren't banned, I guess companies specifically named in the lawsuit might do that though.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

ajsalida said:


> Well something is weird, no reason to pull RC's off a website (and leave peptides on) if they aren't banned, I guess companies specifically named in the lawsuit might do that though.


 idk who did this but yes i would imagine that only the ones in the lawsuit did.


----------



## Deity (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope that dick gets what is coming to him.


----------



## yerg (Oct 21, 2011)

anthony roberts???????????????  I thought that dude was MIA


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 21, 2011)

maybe hes just been laying low for stirring the pot on research chem hit list^


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> maybe hes just been laying low for stirring the pot on research chem hit list^



+1


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Oct 22, 2011)

Fuck them all man honestly, all gears should be legal. Can I get an oooohrah or some shit atleast, maybe an applause?


----------



## Deity (Oct 22, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> Fuck them all man honestly, all gears should be legal. Can I get an oooohrah or some shit atleast, maybe an applause?


----------



## GXR64 (Oct 22, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> idk who did this but yes i would imagine that only the ones in the lawsuit did.



i know of about 8 websites that pulled RC's and kept peps up.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone always has to mess up a good thing....


----------



## bdeljoose (Oct 22, 2011)

Ep still has research chems.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

^ EP has everything. their out of stock due to switching from international to USA domestic


----------



## tjsulli (Oct 22, 2011)

imo if we find a company that is still selling research chems. we shouldn't run our mouths about it on open board. it seems like at this point the less people know the better type of thing you know


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 22, 2011)

tjsulli said:


> imo if we find a company that is still selling research chems. we shouldn't run our mouths about it on open board. it seems like at this point the less people know the better type of thing you know


 i agree and wtf is up with the board i hvnt been able to edit any of my posts or anything latety!


----------



## spaemp3 (Oct 24, 2011)

wow this is messed up. I love EP. I knew I should of orderded my Nolva/Clomid Etc for my rats. before they started their cycle. unlivable..


----------



## PurePersian (Oct 25, 2011)

AHHH wtf the world is retarded! wtf are all us chemist gunna do? EP thank you stayin with us brother we all need you.. CEM thanks for the ass rape.


----------



## spaemp3 (Oct 28, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> Fuck them all man honestly, all gears should be legal. Can I get an oooohrah or some shit atleast, maybe an applause?


oooharah


----------



## twotuff (Oct 28, 2011)

ahhhh thank goodnes my guy stays under the radar


----------



## TwisT (Oct 28, 2011)

spaemp3 said:


> wow this is messed up. I love EP. I knew I should of orderded my Nolva/Clomid Etc for my rats. before they started their cycle. unlivable..




Its available.


Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg x 30ml 
Product ID : Tamoxifen Citrate
$12.99


----------

